
Ask HN: Cyber Monday Deals for DevTools? - htoooh
Any developer tools or apps giving discounts for Cyber Monday?  Here are a couple that I&#x27;ve found:<p>Paw: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;paw.cloud&#x2F;
Little Snitch: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.obdev.at&#x2F;index.html
======
derricgilling
Moesif is offering over 50% off on yearly plans for their RESTful API
debugging service today.
[http://on.moesif.com/cyber2016-plans](http://on.moesif.com/cyber2016-plans)

More on Moesif:
[https://assets.moesif.com/docs/5e47hqj](https://assets.moesif.com/docs/5e47hqj)

